# Whitefield Mansion, Cambridgeshire



## UrbanX

This place brought back happy memories for me as it was the first place I ever explored when I got my first DSLR. The place has a alright story to it too, are you sitting comfortably…








As local legend goes the wealthy owner (whom I believe to be a retired master of St. Johns College at Cambridge University) had a ding-dong with his partner and started a bit of a burn up. Unfortunately due to it’s remote location, and access, the fire brigade didn’t arrive in time to save Whitefields. The mansion (what was left of it) was unceremoniously bulldozed into the swimming pool! 




We think a Merc, a BMW, and an unknown make, also caught in the blaze

The heat completely plasticised the RSJ’s










One unusual feature to the site are the bunkers. I don’t use the term pill box as they were different. The walls were at least 3ft thick, there was only one window, and there was a massive blast wall in front of the door? Munitions store? Anyway, there were two of the in the gardens, I found this photo in one. 





*Uplands Mansion:*





Unfortunately there has been a further fire here since I was here last as you can see by these pic’s of the veranda 
Jan 07: 





Feb 08: - Yes that one post is holding the _whole roof_ up! 





Inside the house was absolutely gorgeous detailing, which I wont go into here, but here’s a shot looking up a three storey chimney!





*Guest House:*
This has escaped the ravages of fire, and is now being beautifully reclaimed by nature





Inside the first floor doesn’t look too structural…





But that little ladder built into the wall is too tempting, I’m going up…







*Site Status:*
Outline planning permission was granted to St. Johns College & Mandarin Hotels for a 22 bed hotel on the site. However, when the plans were submitted for the full planning application it was refused on ground of being out of character with the area! 
I’d also like to ask anyone thinking of exploring here to be careful, as it is a habitat for ever dwindling newts.


----------



## DJhooker

Nice find!


----------



## King Al

Pritty cool place, did you find the pill box? the twisted metal shots are great


----------



## UrbanX

King Al said:


> did you find the pill box?



We found two...!

Definitely something different about #2 though. I havent any decent pics, but it only had 1 window, was partially underground, a LOT thicker than normal, and had external blast walls around it...


----------



## King Al

I edited that bit out because I didn't see the text I just read the first bit then looked at the pics then I read the rest of the text

I am having one of those days to day


----------



## Lightbuoy

Top report. Interesting history and a grand set of snaps. Cheers for sharing with us 
Liking the shot looking up through the floors to the chimney -groovy!

Lb


----------



## Foxylady

Aaaah! The very first time I found out that there was an urban exploration online community was when I came across Simon's website...and this was the first explore I looked at. I remember thinking then...'ere, that's what _I_ do! So I've got a soft spot for this location and it's damned nice to see it again. 
Good report and photos, Urb. I absolutely love that last one with the ivy growing through the roof beams.


----------



## tonyque2

Interesting report and super set of pics. Love the 'Guest House' - thanks


----------



## Neosea

Great Pictures


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

I am rather intrigued by the picture found in one of the bunkers. The white bearded gentleman in the center looks very much like George Bernard Shaw. The era of the late Master of St. Johns College is not mentioned, but GBS was the type of person a Master would know and invite to his house.

I would suggest, the burnt out cars are more likely a product of the local joy riders, than the original fire.


----------



## Indefatigable

Interesting site that one. Must have been one hell of a fire to twist those RSJ's like that!


----------



## smileysal

What a beautiful building, both when it was lived in and in its present state. Love seeing the ivy taking back the attic space and growing through the beams etc. 

Love all the pictures. 

Cheers, 

 Sal


----------



## UrbanX

Cheers for all the comments, I love the room in the roof! 

I've found out George Bernard Shaw only lived a stones throw away when he died, I wonder if he was a regular visitor to the mansions 

UPDATE: I've just got Mrs UrbanX onto it, she has access to St.Johns College documents....


----------



## King Al

its a small world


----------



## UrbanX

> *From Mrs UrbanX:*
> The name of the master is "Benians, Ernest Alfred" who was master until 1952 but there's no profile for him in the DNB or who's who or anywhere! So I really can't tell if he was friends with shaw. I guess it's possible.
> 
> He was a historian who is actually buried in college in the chapel court memorial. St Johns have some papers but they seem to be mainly based on college admin matters and letters to other college masters about admin type stuff



Just to clarify, I've assumed the house was occupied by the master, due to it's size and location, it may be someone lower, although I doubt this!

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Foxylady

Excellent research Mr & Mrs X. 
Great to see some info about the people who lived in the places we explore...it brings history to life and makes it even more meaningful. Cheers for that guys.


----------



## cavewheel

UrbanX said:


>



I do like this shot!!!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

Mrs X,

Thanks for the name. E. A. Benians was a very well respected historian and author - I have some of his works, but did not make the conection. 

The Benians archive in the St johns College library makes quite interesting reading - one of Benians' subjects was American history. So it was interesting to see that in the early 1940s, CUP were making a great effort to publish a series on American history and institutions etc. Educating the British public on our American allies, I guess.

As you say - we have no way of easily finding out, if Benians and Shaw were acquainted with one another socially. However; The period of Benians' mastership, covers the correct time span. GBS looks quite sprightly in the photograph, so I guess the image could be from the middle 1930s. Still he died at 94, from medical complications after falling from a step ladder - so perhaps he looked younger than his years.


----------



## d.m.s.i.p

*Where*

Plse could u give directions, or a street name? Do those photos just belong to the 1 site, or separate places? Is it accessible, cos it lopoks like a gr8 place.


----------



## smileysal

d.m.s.i.p said:


> Plse could u give directions, or a street name? Do those photos just belong to the 1 site, or separate places? Is it accessible, cos it lopoks like a gr8 place.



I doubt you'll get any straight answers, and you definitely won't be told where it is, etc. It's your first post, and none of us know you at all. 

First you use common sense, and use the search button, google, etc, they help a lot!  As and when you've started getting your own explores done, and pics and reports put up, and are basically known to other explorers, they'll be more inclined to give you information on places. 

Hope that helps?

 Sal


----------



## city72

UrbanX said:


> We think a Merc, a BMW, and an unknown make, also caught in the blaze



Thought I might contribute to this thread, my first post so be gentle!

I'm a car geek to reckon the top car is a 1980 Toyota Corolla:





The second car is a 1983 Honda Prelude:





The bottom car is a late 80s Volvo 340:





GREAT site BTW, never done an explore but always nosing around anything that looks to be derelict!


----------



## Potter

Great stuff.

I remember finding out about this place some time back.

That car identification is amazing!


----------



## Scruffyone

Potter said:


> That car identification is amazing!



you certainly know your hubcaps dude


----------



## EsDubs

Hi,

Obviously I'm new to these forums. Would love to explore some buildings around the Cambridge area. However, I am struggling to find any information as to the location of this place.

I know that because I'm new here people probably won't give away any information, but if someone would like to send me a private message as to the location that would be great 

I've just got a new DSLR and am very interested in old buildings etc. Its been a while since I did any photography properly.

I remember I got some great shots a long time ago by the railway in Cambridge where the old Cattle Market used to be (now the new Cineworld Complex)..... Will have to see if I can dig the negatives up.

Thanks,

Dubs


----------



## freebird

cavewheel said:


> I do like this shot!!!



Me too. All that Ivy taking over looks really cool.


----------



## andrasz

*Whitefield*

Dear All,

I have recently acquired a series of watercolours by Frederic William Green, a noted Cambridge Egyptologist and keeper of antiquities at the Fitzwilliam Museum (1869-1949). There are a few of his paintings that are inscribed 'Whitefield' or 'from Whitefield'. I found this site while researching this locality, based on the posts and discussion everything seems to point in the direction that indeed Green's Whitefield is Whitefield Mansion. Incidentally aside Shaw, the photo shows Howard Carter (of Tutankhamun fame, left) and Sir Leonard Woolley (excavaror of Ur in Mesopotamia, right), both among the two most significant British archaeologists, it would seem Green would have fitted perfectly into such circles.

I would like to seek confirmation while not crossing forum boundaries - i have no interest in the place itself, it is the painting locations I'm trying to confirm. I hope some of you will be able to answer the questions below (simple yes/no will do), which would hopefully confirm my hunch:

On one of the paintings there is a view of the oldest golf link near Cambridge (named after some biblical giants), inscribed as 'from Whitefield'. Would such a view be possible ?

Another painting shows a reservoir, whose name is illegible (possibly starting with Ch..), also inscribed 'from Whitefield' - is there any larger body of water near the perimeter of the property ?

There are two other landscapes that simply say 'Whitefield' and appear to show a well tended park or garden.

Would much appreciate any help.
Thanks,

Andras

Budapest, Hungary


----------



## UrbanX

Andreas. 
Wow, thank you for the information, facinating. 
You are in the right place. The Golf course is visible from the site. 
The resevoior is about 1.5m away, and does indeed begin with "Ch" but isn't visible (I don't think) from the site, but is close by. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## UrbanX

In addition...

Unfortunately I have just found outline planning permission has been granted to develop the site. 

This isn’t the first application by far, initially they asked for a 22 bed hotel, and was granted. They applied again and again, increasing the number of rooms to test the councils threshold. Eventually they’re application for a 119 room hotel was refused, leaving the largest successful application at 99 rooms. 

I have been through all of the drawings for the full planning application, and am frankly appalled at how out-of-scale the proposal actually is. 

They propose to completely raze the site, including all houses, pill boxes etc. to build a 99 bedroom luxury hotel. 
It’s massive. 17,500m2 . 6 Storeys, 18m high facades. 

Trees will be cleared to make way for 119 parking spaces, for up to 200 guests, and 220 Staff. 

Decision on the full application is ‘pending’ and is due imminently.


----------



## andrasz

UrbanX,
Wonderful, many thanks! Would you be able to pm me with the name of the reservoir ? I've been trying to figure it out on Google, but no luck so far.

Once I complete the catalog of the paintings, will post a couple of images made in the garden in the nineteen thirties.

Thanks again, all the best to all
Andras

www.fjexpeditions.com


----------



## UrbanX

Andreas
You do not have PM privalidges yet, so have mailed you via the address on your website. 
The story unfolds!


----------

